# Engagement ring question...



## JnK4Ever (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a dilemma between two rings. The type of ring is exactly what she wants. My question is 1/2 ct or 1 ct. Is 1/2 ct too small? The first link is half a carat and it would cost around 750 all together. The second is the same ring but 1 carat, total price on it would be around 1700. I really would like the 1 carat ring but i really dont have that kind of money... i need some thoughts, suggestions and advice 

https://www.kay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10101&catalogId=10001&productId=990544708&topCatId=

https://www.kay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10101&catalogId=10001&productId=990390306&topCatId=

*EDIT: I FOUND ANOTHER RING I LIKE. TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK.*7/8 Carat Diamond Prong Set 3-Stone Ring 14K Gold


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Get what you can afford now. Later (a few years or whatever) get her a larger stone for your anniversary. Or use the current stone with a larger one as an accent.


----------



## JnK4Ever (Dec 12, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Get what you can afford now. Later (a few years or whatever) get her a larger stone for your anniversary. Or use the current stone with a larger one as an accent.


Get a larger stone? Like a whole new ring? I'm a newbe when it comes to this kinda stuff lol


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

If she's any kind of decent girl she's not going to care whether it's a half carat or 1 carat! Get what you can afford.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

JnK4Ever ... Go with what your heart tells you to do. Sure it is a big expense but there is always time down the road after you 2 are married for 10 ... 15 years down the road when you can get her something a bit bigger ... to show off so stick with what you can afford ... Both are very nice !!! 

GOOD LUCK & KEEP US POSTED !!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

TheLuckiest08 said:


> If she's any kind of decent girl she's not going to care whether it's a half carat or 1 carat! Get what you can afford.


:iagree:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Get what you can afford now. Later (a few years or whatever)


:iagree:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Buy what you can afford , im sure she will be thrilled and if in a few years eternity rings or just i love you rings can be added xx good luck


----------



## JnK4Ever (Dec 12, 2008)

I found another ring I like. I edited the original post, its the 3rd link.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Jnk, no, I didn't mean another ring...but the ring itself is relativbely cheap. It's the diamond that costs. 

When you buy a ring, ask the jeweler if you can put in (or add) a larger stone later. 

Or get a new ring for the new stone and use the original ring (melt it down and reform as a new ring) and diamond as an accent. 

Discuss this with your jeweler. They will be able to tell you all of your options. 

As mentioned above...she won't care (and if she does, maybe you should rethink the commitment) what you buy. As long as you get it.  

btw, GOOD LUCK!! And wishing you many happy years of love and loving!


----------



## JnK4Ever (Dec 12, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Jnk, no, I didn't mean another ring...but the ring itself is relativbely cheap. It's the diamond that costs.
> 
> When you buy a ring, ask the jeweler if you can put in (or add) a larger stone later.
> 
> ...


Oh I see... yea I guess I'll talk to the jeweler when I get down there to maybe order it... I'm really nervous to do this though lol... Just because of how important this is to my life and hers... and also theres always that thought in the back of my head that she may say no =(


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

JnK4Ever said:


> Oh I see... yea I guess I'll talk to the jeweler when I get down there to maybe order it... I'm really nervous to do this though lol... Just because of how important this is to my life and hers... and also theres always that thought in the back of my head that she may say no =(


If she says No because of what the ring looks like, then you deserve better. Its not the ring, its the question and answer that matter . My fiance and I have been trying to explain this to a friend of ours who is convinced he has to buy a $12,000 ring - he says it has to be that ring/quality/size and she'll somehow know the difference if its not.

Good luck no matter what!! I'm sure you wouldn't even be thinking about it if you weren't sure you were perfect for each other.


----------



## johnbelly (Mar 19, 2014)

JnK4Ever said:


> I have a dilemma between two rings. The type of ring is exactly what she wants. My question is 1/2 ct or 1 ct. Is 1/2 ct too small? The first link is half a carat and it would cost around 750 all together. The second is the same ring but 1 carat, total price on it would be around 1700. I really would like the 1 carat ring but i really dont have that kind of money... i need some thoughts, suggestions and advice
> 
> https://www.kay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10101&catalogId=10001&productId=990544708&topCatId=
> 
> ...


Well then you should checkout this link : 
Examples of Our Diamonds - Ideal Diamond

For more and its really affordable in price.........


----------

